
Web Designers who also get their hands dirty with Rails, Git? - sbraford
Hello,<p>I&#x27;m looking for a web designer or two who isn&#x27;t afraid to get their hands dirty in rails-land. Familiarity with git is also a plus.<p>Does anyone know the best place to find someone like this?<p>Upwork? If you have any suggestions, please leave a comment. Thanks!<p>ps. not looking for an agency and US-based is a plus due to time zone reasons.
======
wprapido
well, i'm a designer who successfully transitioned into programming. i do PHP,
python and JS. wouldn't mind some ruby work either. i'm familiar with git, too

~~~
sbraford
Hello. Can you send me your info? shantibraford @ gmail

I'm looking for a designer who can collaborate on jobs with me.

~~~
wprapido
mail sent!

